# wondershare mobiletrans tragedy



## Nipheria (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello friends i was working on a software update with my lg g3 and it is done with a minor problem. when the update completed and phone started perfectly it had an old gmail account of mine and i was missing lots of media. so i believed that missing medias should be in new account and if i switch to it problem could be solved. by all means everytime i try to switch gmail accounts phone gets to restart at lock screen and then i was certain that a backup i was made with wondershare mobiletrans  before update should do just fine. with this in hand decided factory reset for account swtich problem and done it. and when i connect the phone to PC try to restore from backup this happens (pic). it can see the backup file and also the phone but it won't let me start the process... anybody knows what to do? first thing i though was that backup created with kies version and my current version is marshmallow 6.0 so may this fact is the reason of problem?


----------

